# Son of Zorn - coming autumn 2016...



## WaylanderToo (May 23, 2016)

SOLD! Looking forward to this one


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 23, 2016)

Looks like it's tapping into the same vibe as _Archer _on Netflix.


----------



## Serendipity (May 23, 2016)

I must admit when I saw the title I thought of Zorn, the famous painter from Sweden who painted the most expensive Swedish painting - see Anders Zorn - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ... ahem... really must stop this lateral thinking business... but liked the trailer!


----------



## BAYLOR (May 28, 2016)

Looks dumb and unfunny.


----------

